# Bypass the a/c compressor



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello,

I have a 99 sentra and the a/c compressor is making a grumbling noise when off. I think the bearing is going. I dont really want or need a/c though!

It looks like I may have some conflict if I try to bypass it with a shorter belt. Do you think the smaller belt for a non-a/c model would work?

Otherwise, I would need some dummy pulley to put in place of the compressor. Any ideas on that, where to get one?

Thx for the help!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Since the belt is adjusted by the Alternator you can remove the compressor and idler and buy the no A/C belt as shown.


----------



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool, Im very relieved it is this easy. Im not sure that my alternator has a tensioner built in it does it? I thought only the idler tightened that belt. Ill have to take a closer look, thx!


----------



## baiwldrnner (Aug 4, 2008)

DieCommie said:


> Cool, Im very relieved it is this easy. Im not sure that my alternator has a tensioner built in it does it? I thought only the idler tightened that belt. Ill have to take a closer look, thx![/Q
> 
> What I did was loosen the bolts holding the alternator and tilt it until the drive belt tightened. I then tighten the alternator bolts really tight and take another bolt and put it between the alternator and the bracket to prevent it from loosening. I'll take a picture and post later if you don't get what I'm saying.


----------

